
What ‘overwhelmingly classified’ technologies could the Space Force disclose? - egusa
https://sociable.co/technology/classified-technologies-space-force-disclose/
======
hindsightbias
This is one of the convincing arguments for a Space Force, that the amount of
assets related to space operations is so huge that inter-service or individual
service mgmt is costing us even more.

The problem is that a SF will eventually begin defining their own missions and
we will have situations like between the Army and USAF over CAS.

